# *Calming* Herb



## LuvourGSDs

Do any of you give any herbs for calming ? I was told to find dry Chamomile to give daily in kibble (not sure amount ?) for a calming effect. Some real stressed enviroments, 1 of our crew does ok, but gets more nervous than our other 2. I have never done any holistic way nor meds so, was hoping to see what others have tried. 

Also, input for human use ? Was gonna try Chamomile for both of us........ I get nervous before trials.

Any calming herb, etc anyone can recommend & it has helped.  

~Thanks~


----------



## Lin

I've used herbal calming treats, and herbal calming liquids on certain occasions. In fact once I somewhat "overdosed" Tessa and she acted a bit stoned lol. 

I had a home visit with the Italian Greyhound Rescue for fostering, IGs are really small and delicate dogs. I knew Tessa is great with them but she used to get so rowdy when meeting new people I didn't want her to blow the home visit by her excitement. I took her to the park first and ran her for about 2 hours, then gave her the full dose of herbal calming treats (it said to split it in half over 4 hours...) Then right before the woman arrived, I gave her a few more "for good measure" because I doubted they would make much of a difference. Tessa greeted the woman calmly, then spent the rest of her visit sacked out sleeping in the corner. At the end the woman remarked how laid back Tessa was. I blushed and said well she isn't usually this laid back but we were at the park for a while so she must be exhausted...

Moral of the story, those things DO work! haha. So don't go overboard before a trial


----------



## LuvourGSDs

LOL, thanks ! The trial thingy is more to calm me. Would like to go a natural route other than meds from doc. I'm not a pill/med taker at all & don't want to get hooked on something.

The dog gets stressed some at trials, but more like in crazy class setting or in public some.

I just have no clue on what to try or how much ????? 

What did you use ?

So far, was told Chamomile, Cat Nip, or Rescue Remedy. I would like to stay with 1, not sure on the mixing ? Would be great if could use like 1 wk before a trial & not have to use daily.

That's why I'm asking, never have done anything like this & would love to go holistic......


----------



## Lin

mixing herbs is fine if you know what you are doing, if you aren't it can cause a chemical reaction! I would go with the combination products there are out there. These are the treats I used in my above story Dog Treats: Drs. Foster & Smith Ultra-Calm® Bites for Dogs

I don't like rescue remedy because of the addition of alcohol in it. For yourself chamomile, valerian, and lavender are calming herbs. You could go to an herbal store and get a satchet of those mixed and put it in your pillow case the night before something stressful. Or a couple drops of essential oil on your pillowcase. But be careful in buying essential oils, if you do that read this first How to Buy Essential Oils


----------



## Gib Laut

Lin said:


> I don't like rescue remedy because of the addition of alcohol in it.


RR is available for pets alcohol free, preserved in glycerin, if you wanted to try it....have used it successfully and have used valerian (smells really bad my dog didn't appreciate it!) for myself...it works too if it's for you, but careful can make you drowsy!

Original Bach Rescue Remedy now alcohol free for Pets


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Thanks for those that have shared their info to me so far.  Any others ? 

With the RR, do you have to give that daily to work ? Does anyone give their dogs dried herbs daily ? If so, what ? Ever use Hilton Herbs ?

I have called around & found I can order a 1 lb bag of dry Chamomile. I was going to use this in his kibble daily. Also was told Cat Nip is a calmer ?

For me, thought about trying Chamomile capsules or extract ? Just not sure if you take a few days before a trial or you need to do daily ? 

That's why I'm asking on the holistic forum, wanting to learn.  May PM me if not wanting to share here.

~Thanks~


----------



## prophecy

Chammomile,cat nip,vervain(verbena),hops(herb-NOT alcoholic) and valerian root are ''safe'' calming agents. I use cat nip,mint,St.john's wort,and chamomile made into a light tea and add to the water bowl.I also add a few drops of suma/ginseng tinicture(glycerin base) to combat ''stress'' into the bowl when they are showing signs of stress or going to undergo a medical treatment the next day.


----------



## prophecy

LuvourGSDs said:


> Thanks for those that have shared their info to me so far.  Any others ?
> 
> With the RR, do you have to give that daily to work ? Does anyone give their dogs dried herbs daily ? If so, what ? Ever use Hilton Herbs ?
> 
> I have called around & found I can order a 1 lb bag of dry Chamomile. I was going to use this in his kibble daily. Also was told Cat Nip is a calmer ?
> 
> For me, thought about trying Chamomile capsules or extract ? Just not sure if you take a few days before a trial or you need to do daily ?
> 
> That's why I'm asking on the holistic forum, wanting to learn.  May PM me if not wanting to share here.
> 
> ~Thanks~


Yes. Cat nip is a calming herb for dogs and humans.It is for cats too,but they get a more profound ''excitable'' phase prior to the relaxation.Humans and dogs do not get that loopy phase first.If your having anxiety I suggest skullcap tinicture.Skullcap does very well for my anxiety.If you get stress/tension headaches with your anxiety-try feverfew instead.It is used to treat tension headaches/migranes by relaxing you.I use Mountain Rose herbs for my herbal needs. Bulk organic herbs, spices & essential oils from Mountain Rose Herbs


----------



## onyx'girl

Rose geranium oil is a calming oil/ also used to repel ticks and fleas.
Rose Geranium Essential Oil - Dreaming Earth


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I went to the doctor not too long ago because I would get really anxious before falling asleep, and thus couldn't, and she actually told me to go to the store and get some melatonin. Your body produces it naturally, and basically the way she described it was it was the reason you feel relaxed after eating a big meal. They don't make me fall asleep, but I do find they relax me a little. You might try that. Though I would recommend whatever you try you try it out before the trial so you know how your body reacts to it before you're at a trial.


----------



## onyx'girl

You can get melatonin at any grocery pharmacy.I get the 3mcg and my dog Kacie takes two before storms.

There is an article on storm phobias and other fears in the most recent WDJ and veterinary behaviorist Dr. Nicholas Dodman(from Tufts university) was writing about melatonin benefits:
Standard human dosage of 3 milligrams to dogs weighing 40 to 60 pounds, increase that amount to 6 or even 9 mg as needed. Melatonin is a hormone that is very safe to use; he said you couldn't poison a dog with it if you tried, and it can be combined with other behavior-modifying drugs as needed.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

onyx'girl said:


> You can get melatonin at any grocery pharmacy.I get the 3mcg and my dog Kacie takes two before storms.
> 
> There is an article on storm phobias and other fears in the most recent WDJ and veterinary behaviorist Dr. Nicholas Dodman(from Tufts university) was writing about melatonin benefits:
> Standard human dosage of 3 milligrams to dogs weighing 40 to 60 pounds, increase that amount to 6 or even 9 mg as needed. Melatonin is a hormone that is very safe to use; he said you couldn't poison a dog with it if you tried, and it can be combined with other behavior-modifying drugs as needed.


I didn't realize you could give it to a dog! So during thunderstorms or fireworks I could give Sasha a few and it might help...interesting. I think I'll have to try that, as I don't really like medicine, but 4th of July was so miserable for her this year I was considering doggy downers for next year...Hmmm. Thanks for the info!


----------



## carmspack

hi , when I was making deliveries at the local Global Pet the owner drew my attention to a new display she had by her cash registry.

she said her customers with anxious dogs swore by it .

@-Eaze All Natural Calming Gel for dogs frightened by thunderstorms, fireworks , visits to the vet or groomers anxiety, travel problems and separation anxiety.

Takes effect in 30 minutes or less and lasts for 6 to 8 hours.
One ingredient is l-theanine , found in green tea . There is no drowsiness or loss of function . Anxiety - Nutritional Protocols & Supplements for Anxiety | Aviva.ca used by students to help in study and test anxieties .

www.PetzLife.com I have no experience with the product. I do make myself familiar with good products that are available so that I can help wherever possible .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Freestep

I have used Composure with good results, it's a food-based natural calming aid, I think it uses amino acids rather than herbs. Doesn't make the dog loopy or anything, just seems to take the edge off.








Amazon.com: Vetri-Science Composure Liquid for Dogs & Cats, 8 Ounce: Pet Supplies

I have also used an herbal tincture called Ow-Ease made by Molly's Herbals. She compounded the tincture specifically for goats, as goats do not tolerate pain medication well, but it's labeled for dogs and humans also. It DOES make you sleepy and eases pain as well. I use it myself when the pain is making it hard to sleep.

Ow-Eze


----------



## paulag1955

Here's another aromatherapy solution.

Doggie Calm Aromatherapy Oil | Dog-Friendly Dog Training and Safety Tools


----------



## blehmannwa

I've used (for myself) an old patent medicine called Calms Forte(available online) It works without any side effects--for me. IIRC it contains valerian root and passionflower which have been found effective in clinical trials. Melatonin makes me feel weird and is not to be used with alcohol--and I enjoy an evening cocktail.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Lemon Balm is supposed to be good for calming. You can give it in a few different possible forms... I have it growing in the yard, it smells really nice but it's related to mint and I would not recommend growing it in the ground because it spreads like crazy. You can give it fresh, make a tea out of fresh or dried leaves, steep it in honey, etc...

Here is some info on the uses of Lemon Balm for dogs (It also is anti-microbial, good for wounds/hotspots, digestion, etc):
Lemon Balm


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Great thread that I just fell on. I do not post here much anymore so many of you do not know me. I just happened by today! 

Not to thread jack but my 4 year old Havoc (my avatar) is very drivy and over the top sometimes. In obedience he barks excitedly and in agility he has been know to grab me. When he gets this way he is no longer thinking calmly. I am looking for an herb to take the edge off of him to help him calm in the ring (me too now I think!) Any of the above good for this?? I am looking at the Doggie Calm that Paula posted.


----------



## Dynamo

Bach flower essences are bunk, and so are many of the products out there. I have never seen a single decent un-biased study proving the effectiveness of Rescue Remedy. I think it's mainly placebo effect, and effects of the alcohol in it (if enough is consumed). 

Some of the other "calming" products may have _some _effective ingredients in them, but use too little dosage to actually be effective. Valerian root is commonly taken for insomnia and anxiety/stress (and given to dogs), but there's also no proof it helps with anxiety. Anyone giving their dog herbs has to read up on any contraindications or potential health effects like liver issues. Just because it's "natural" does not mean it's harmless!

For calming, a few things: *DAP* (Dog Appeasing Pheromone) is proven to be effective in some dogs. They have diffusers, collars, and a spray you could put on the dogs bedding or on a bandanna. *Melatonin *is something to look into, and has been used with success for anxiety. Lavender essential oil is supposed to have a calming effect. I'm not sure if aromatherapy is truly effective, but at least it's harmless and smells good. Another product I recommend is Composure by VetriScience, which contains *L-Theanine*.

For humans with anxiety, diazepam or alprazolam :crazy: While medication is often effective for both dogs and humans... this is the natural health section. If you want the natural route, there's Valerian root again, there's a product I take called Busy Brain that contains B-vitamins/L-theanine and is supposed to help support focus and calmness without drowsiness- Busy Brain Release?. Also exercise, yoga, meditation, music.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Thanks Dynamo. I have tried Rescue Remedy on several dogs and myself and have not seen any positive result either.


----------



## SunCzarina

Dynamo, you're right there is no proof that the thousands of year old village witch methods were effective. Still natural methods are worth trying in light of how many people are addicted to prescriptions from so called medical professionals.

With any oil therapy or herbal medicines, you have to look at the quality of the product. It's just like if you're making a red gravy, it's going to taste far better if you're using fresh picked basil & oregano than if you were to use some dried up flakes in a jar.

Content and quality is my concern in the recent flurry of interest in herbals and essential oils. If a product is low quality or minuscule quantities, it leads people to believe it doesn't work.

I know for a fact that chamomile works. In a tea, in the garden, pick it and stuff it up your pillow case. Lovely. Works on the bitch too, keeps her from hiding in the bathroom during fireworks season...


----------



## sharkey19

Have you tried Thundershirts? I hear they can help with calming.


----------



## Cheerful1

If I brewed a cup of chamomile tea, how much could I safely put into Joey's water at a time?


----------



## Castlemaid

From this article, sounds like you can safely give her the tea full strength:
The Calming Herb Chamomile - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## NWHeather

I know this is an old thread, but I was curious as to about how long the Chamomile works? I just found out I will have to work past midnight tomorrow night & my dogs will be home alone when my neighbors set of NYE fireworks. I expected to be home before the fireworks started, so I didn't pick up any Xanax for them.

I have a lunchbreak about 6pm, & usually run home to let them out for a pee break. Do you think giving them a dose of Chamomile will last 6-7 hours?


----------



## Cheerful1

Bumping this thread up. I'd also like to know how long the chamomile works.


----------



## MadLab

Grape seed oil is another calming oil I've heard opf. Never experimented with it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Cheerful1 said:


> Bumping this thread up. I'd also like to know how long the chamomile works.


True that the Chamomile has a mild calming effect but it won't give you the longevity of hours. 

I use two different products. Choose one or the other NOT BOTH at one time.

This one is a professional human grade product that I keep in our cupboard for bad storms and such and for myself when I need it. 
Tranquil Complex
http://www.pureformulas.com/tranquil-complex-60-capsules-by-professional-formulas.html#sthash.KC2vKQKh.dpbs


NutriCalm was developed for dogs: http://www.rxvitamins.com/Resources/NutriCalm%20for%20Dogs%20TR%20-%202012.pdf
CLINICAL APPLICATIONS:
NutriCalm for Dogs was designed to help enhance serotonin dependent behavior in dogs. Animals with a range of behavior issues, such as thunderphobia, hyperactivity, nervousness, fear of travel, fear of vet’s office, psychogenic dermatitis, hair pulling, excessive licking and psychogenic diarrhea will benefit from the use of this formula. This formula has found itself to be very useful as an adjunct to behavior modification therapy.
NutriCalm for Dogs can also be very helpful with short term anxiety situations such as travel by car or plane, trips to the vets, the groomers, and other social situations where the animal’s anxiety can pose a problem.
http://www.amazon.com/Rx-Vitamins-For-Pets-NutriCalm/dp/B007O11SVI 


Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Cheerful1

Moms: The NutriCalm sounds interesting.

Joey's been reacting lately to thunder, and tends to lick himself a lot.

He doesn't hair-pull, but he does pull on his paws a lot.

He's been skittish since his overnight boarding at the vet (where he was bathed and groomed).


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Cheerful1 said:


> Moms: The NutriCalm sounds interesting.
> 
> Joey's been reacting lately to thunder, and tends to lick himself a lot.
> 
> He doesn't hair-pull, but he does pull on his paws a lot.
> 
> He's been skittish since his overnight boarding at the vet (where he was bathed and groomed).


Hi Cheerful1!
*"He's been skittish since his overnight boarding at the vet (where he was bathed and groomed)"* Wow....that's too bad! Wonder what happened there?????
Sounds like this might work for him! The L-Tryptophan and the L-Theanine works with the serotonin in the brain.
Give it about and hour before he needs it. He may even indicate "when" a storm is coming even if you don't know it! My first GSD did this and would run to the closet where I kept her herbals and sit there!
Here are the doses:
RECOMMENDED DOSAGES:
Label:
“1 capsule for each 25 - 50 pounds of body weight twice daily or as needed.” 
(Dosages may be divided into twice daily administrations. Higher dosages (2-3 times the recommended maintenance dose) produce more immediate sedative effects, lower dosages provide long term anxiety maintenance therapy)
A NOTE on DOSING:
Nutricalm for Dogs has biphasic effects, dependent upon its dosing schedule.
1. It can be used only on an “as needed” basis for that occasional calming effect. Vet and groomer visits, traveling, company visiting your home. 
2.It can be given twice or thrice daily (based on individual effect) for longer term behavior issues such as multi-pet conflict within a household, separation anxiety, 
timidity, thunderphobia

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## SageDogs

Lavender Lavender Lavender! 
It doesn't have to be digested, it could be burned in an oil lamp or even brushed onto the dogs fur or in your hair  I use different kinds of oils based on the specific need, but aromatherapy is just as good as eating it  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

